# Meet Coco, 1st Disney Character with Diabetes



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 25, 2012)

Found this whilst surfing the net 
http://www.diabetesdaily.com/voices/2011/07/meet-coco-1st-disney-character-with-diabetes


----------

